# Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Championship was held Saturday October 23rd and Sunday october 24th.

Final results and pictures are now updated on the website.

www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


Thanks to everyone for their contribution to a great season.


----------

